# Klein tools on sale at Lowes



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I was actually in a Lowes today [looking for some closet organizer type stuff]...I did venture over to "Electrical"...all the Klein tools were "on sale" [yellow price tag is the "hi-sign] ....to me, it looks like they are ditching Klein as a tool supplier.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Celtic said:


> I was actually in a Lowes today [looking for some closet organizer type stuff]...I did venture over to "Electrical"...all the Klein tools were "on sale" [yellow price tag is the "hi-sign] ....to me, it looks like they are ditching Klein as a tool supplier.


a lot of supply houses are ditching klein too. i hope klein is not going out of business. pretty much all my tools are klein. i have a couple knipex and greenlee thrown in


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

That would suck...Kliens is pretty much all I use [with the exception of Craftsman wrenches/ratchets]


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Meh, my only loyalty so far is to Bosch, I'll take any tool so long as it's quality, or just has a really good replacement warranty.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

my supply house i go too only sells greenlee handtools now. they returned all the klein things they had for whatever reason. maybe klein is trying to downsize to keep up with quality? i hope they dont close up shop.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

zeros said:


> I was over looking at slickdeals.net
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=38416&t=1151731
> Edit: It looks like the last deal is nice too: strippers, 11 for $1, and leather for $20


Now that's a deal!!! :thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

I love klein hand tools however I am sadly disapointed at thier carbide cutters they only have 1 tooth where the milwaulkee has 2 teeth and the greenlee has 4 teeth.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Klein is a huge company...I doubt they will close their doors. Before doing that I'm sure they would move their manufacturing over seas, the day that happens I'll become a Channellock man.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Klein is a huge company...I doubt they will close their doors. Before doing that I'm sure they would move their manufacturing over seas, the day that happens I'll become a Channellock man.


one of the biggest reasons i like klein is because its american made. if i wanted overseas garbage id get greenlee handtools


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think Lowes may be discontinuing Klein because you cant find the tools on their website anymore, I guess Lowes will start selling GB hand tools again.


I saw the nut drivers and screwdrivers on clearance a few weeks ago, I got a single Klein 3/8" nut driver for $3.00. I may go buy the whole 7pc nutdriver kit and the linesman/stripper/10in1/pouch combo......but then again I just got laid off, so maybe not


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The Lowes I was at yesterday had most but not all of the Klein stuff reduced and about half of the Greenlee tools also. The Klein strippers were $6.99 and they had a pair of 9" linemans for $19.99.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

Was at HD this AM. They had a set of JM screw drivers (Klien) for 25 bucks, Reduced from 49!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I went today in the thick of the snow storm. Had fun driving there, for real. I love driving in the snow in my truck or my wife's X-trerra.

Well, I got about $200 worth of Klein and Greenlee hand tools to stock up. Mostly stuff I that I wear out regularly.
The guy there did confirm that they will no longer be carrying the line, that is why they are on sale. 

I also strolled over to the wire aisle. They had 250's of 12/2NM reduced from $55 down to $40! 14/2NM was down from around $39 to $27! 14/3 was $44.
Needless to say I stocked up a bit. :thumbsup:

The tools I can see. WHY would NM cable be over 25% off when it is already about as cheap as you can find??? 
I rarely buy there because my local guy is right in line with their prices (even wire), but I could not pass those prices up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I also strolled over to the wire aisle. They had 250's of 12/2NM reduced from $55 down to $40! 14/2NM was down from around $39 to $27! 14/3 was $44.
> Needless to say I stocked up a bit. :thumbsup:


Maybe the wire was getting close to its expiration date, and they were making room for fresh wire?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> WHY would NM cable be over 25% off when it is already about as cheap as you can find???
> I rarely buy there because my local guy is right in line with their prices (even wire), but I could not pass those prices up.




The price of Cu has dropped dramatically in the past few months..
10/01/08 ...1000' 12/2 NM = $598.10 (149.525/250')
10/03/08 ...1000' 12/2 NM = $568.20 (142.05/250')
01/08/09 ...1000' 12/2 NM = $191.17 ( $47.80/250')

01/28/09.... 250' 12/2 NM = $40.00 ($160/1000')
....seems to be about right following the trend.

http://www.southwire.com/processChannel.do?channelId=14e91dc51235df00VgnVCM1000004c026564RCRD


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Klein tools have been the benchmark for electrical hand tools as long as I can remember.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

zeros said:


> I was over looking at slickdeals.net for new tools (because one can never have enough tools) and I saw a post about Klein stuff being on sale at Lowes. I figured I'd let everyone here know since Klein is used by so many of us. Supposedly they have the 7 piece Klein nutdrivers sets and the 7 piece screwdriver sets for about $30. They are the cussion grip ones. Here is the post at slickdeals where I saw the deal:
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=38416&t=1151731
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info zeros,

Picked up the Electrical pro pack, has linesmans, 5-in-1, and wire strippers and a small pouch for only $19.97 WTF?

Also picked up nut driver set 29.99, 7 piece screwdriver set 29.99, a pair of long nose multi-purpose strippers blue handles $ 11.97. And the 4 piece mini cushion-grip screwdriver set $15.88.

I couldn't believe these prices I don't always buy just Klein, but not bad for a back up set.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm going to swing by south san francisco, california lowe's and see what's left for the me the scavenger.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

found my way to lowe's and picked up a set of nut drivers, screw drivers and a few singles.


----------



## Gents (Jul 31, 2008)

Is this sale happening in Canada to? Mainly Toronto? and how long will it be last in the States or Canada? im heading how to Buffalo in a couple weeks.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Stopped at Lowes today on the way home. Almost all (Greenlee, Ideal, and Klein) the tools in the electrical department are yellow tagged (reduced). Paid $12 for Journeyman channellocks.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> The price of Cu has dropped dramatically in the past few months..
> 10/01/08 ...1000' 12/2 NM = $598.10 (149.525/250')
> 10/03/08 ...1000' 12/2 NM = $568.20 (142.05/250')
> 01/08/09 ...1000' 12/2 NM = $191.17 ( $47.80/250')
> ...


Just a side note, I checked with the local scrap yard yesterday .... Clean copper is $0.30 lb . 

Not a good time to sell scrap wire.:no:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just stopped at Lowes today too, got the electrical pro pack for $20. Linesmans, strippers, and a 5 in 1. I thought it was a 10 in 1, but its not. i was going to get an extra nut driver or screwdriver set but i did not.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I got that electrical pro pack too. I'll need to go back and pickup a few other things I meant to get but didn't.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just got the 7 piece screwdriver set, and a few single screwdrivers today. I don't even need new tools, its just nice to have extras.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You guys are gonna make me go to Lowe's, eh? I might just do that later.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> You guys are gonna make me go to Lowe's, eh? I might just do that later.


i picked up a pair of dikes for 16 bucks


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i picked up a pair of dikes for 16 bucks


I picked up a pair of ***** for 16 bucks.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I picked up a pair of ***** for 16 bucks.


 Did that do the trick?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I picked up a pair of ***** for 16 bucks.


well that was a waste of money.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> well that was a waste of money.


:stupid:


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't understand why anyone still uses Klein. Knipex and WERA are an amazing upgrade.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

fnfs2000 said:


> I can't understand why anyone still uses Klein. Knipex and WERA are an amazing upgrade.


Klein are throw-away tools. When the screwdrivers or pliers go dull, they go in the trash. They are cheap and disposable.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Klein are throw-away tools. When the screwdrivers or pliers go dull, they go in the trash. They are cheap and disposable.


The problem is they cost more than the higher end replacements from Germany.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, so I decided to go do Lowe's this morning, but I had to stop for breakfast first. It's a toss of a coin, so I picked the Before & After Cafe. Basically a filthy hole-in-the wall, but they put on a good breakfast. 

On to Lowes... I found all the Klein was on sale, and I was kind of torn. I calculated in my head all the money I could save in the future by buying a ton of it now. I seriously considered buying a whole cartload. Then, I came to my senses. I might switch to another brand in the near future since Klein is going downhill. All I bought was a combo-pack of the long magnetic 1/4" and 5/16" nutdrivers for 14-something. 

On thing I noticed... the regular blue handled line pliers wer 19.97, but there was a combo pack of the blue line pliers, old-style T-strippers, and a 5-in-1 for 19.97 also. There was another fellow there with a pair of the line pliers in his hand and I pointed that out to him. I was dumbfounded when he remarked that he didn't need the other two tools. "It's like getting them for free", I told him. He still didn't switch his selection. Unwanted help is no help at all, I suppose.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Klein are throw-away tools. When the screwdrivers or pliers go dull, they go in the trash. They are cheap and disposable.


its all on how you use them. if you use the wrong size screwdriver on a screw then you will break it. if you use your sidecutters to cut nails, screws, bash stuff, hammer or whatever they were not designed for they will get ruined. i used my knipex pliers to cut nails and screws and hammer and eventually they wore out. i couldnt even cut romex with them anymore. i always had klein tools. they do wear out and you get new ones but i dont consider them disposable. i have a pair i had for 10 years still and they work fine


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> The problem is they cost more than the higher end replacements from Germany.


I definitely agree, I just find there are certain things Klein still does better. Strippers and linemans are some things right off the bat. 
Channel locks, plierwrenches and screwdrivers the German brands cannot be beat.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a pair of Kleins that came in a US comm kit circa 1967 that I use pretty often they have never cut anything but copper or aluminum but they have been used as a hammer and they are no where near in need of replacement.
Yes, I have been very disappointed in Klein screwdrivers for a while now.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Okay, so I decided to go do Lowe's this morning, but I had to stop for breakfast first. It's a toss of a coin, so I picked the Before & After Cafe. Basically a filthy hole-in-the wall, but they put on a good breakfast.
> 
> On to Lowes... I found all the Klein was on sale, and I was kind of torn. I calculated in my head all the money I could save in the future by buying a ton of it now. I seriously considered buying a whole cartload. Then, I came to my senses. I might switch to another brand in the near future since Klein is going downhill. All I bought was a combo-pack of the long magnetic 1/4" and 5/16" nutdrivers for 14-something.
> 
> On thing I noticed... the regular blue handled line pliers wer 19.97, but there was a combo pack of the blue line pliers, old-style T-strippers, and a 5-in-1 for 19.97 also. There was another fellow there with a pair of the line pliers in his hand and I pointed that out to him. I was dumbfounded when he remarked that he didn't need the other two tools. "It's like getting them for free", I told him. He still didn't switch his selection. Unwanted help is no help at all, I suppose.


 
For $20 that little kit would be a great help to a new apprentice starting out. That kit also has a zipper bag in it. I may grab a few for next years Christmas presents. I gave a lot of the younger guys the Greenlee pvc cutter this year.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> For $20 that little kit would be a great help to a new apprentice starting out. That kit also has a zipper bag in it. I may grab a few for next years Christmas presents. I gave a lot of the younger guys the Greenlee pvc cutter this year.


helpers really appreciate gifts like that. do the young guys look up to you?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> helpers really appreciate gifts like that. do the young guys look up to you?


 
I believe they do, I have never had one disrespect me or not jump right on something I have asked them to do.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I believe they do, I have never had one disrespect me or not jump right on something I have asked them to do.


want to trade helpers? i worked with a few that wouldnt do anything when asked and would tell me to f off if i yelled at them for not listening.  i think age has something to do with it im 25 and most helpers are 18-20


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> want to trade helpers? i worked with a few that wouldnt do anything when asked and would tell me to f off if i yelled at them for not listening.  i think age has something to do with it im 25 and most helpers are 18-20


The first time an apprentice does something out of line I send them back to the shop. I treat them the way I would want to be treated. I have had issues with some that wouldn't tie their boots or wore their pants below their boxers. They were sent back to the shop when they didn't conform. I did have one say I threatened his life because I told him I was going to ram a boot up his rear if he dragged his foot one more time but the hall saw it may way. I always help out the guys I work with for any length of time with tools and that type of thing. I was treated well when I started by the "old" guys.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> The first time an apprentice does something out of line I send them back to the shop. I treat them the way I would want to be treated. I have had issues with some that wouldn't tie their boots or wore their pants below their boxers. They were sent back to the shop when they didn't conform. I did have one say I threatened his life because I told him I was going to ram a boot up his rear if he dragged his foot one more time but the hall saw it may way. I always help out the guys I work with for any length of time with tools and that type of thing. I was treated well when I started by the "old" guys.


its hard to send guys back to the shop they drive in the van with me. ever work with know it all newly licensed journeymen? thats even worse


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> its hard to send guys back to the shop they drive in the van with me. ever work with know it all newly licensed journeymen? thats even worse


 
Well then depending on the job they might have one hell of a walk, no where in my contract does it say if they can't work I have to drive them back. If they didn't want to go back on foot i'd call them a cab but that's as far as it goes.
Yeah I have more problems with new Jws than apprentices. The last guy I got rid of was a real piece of work. He had all matching blue tools and would dress accordingly. He even had blue Timberland work boots. I knew he had to go on his second day. He spent more time on the phone than anything else. I told our boss who pulled him away from me in short order but found out I was right very quickly. I heard after he had over 1500 minutes on the company cellphone his first month. Also he was the only guy in our shop that bought an aluminum extension ladder when he said he needed one and was told to go buy one. A real winner.
I don't get much real crap on the job, I have a bad rep from tossing a carpenter off a roof a few years back. He broke his collar bone.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I have a bad rep from tossing a carpenter off a roof a few years back. He broke his collar bone.


 
thats why the helpers respect you, they are afraid you will seriously kill them haha. i had a helper that all he did was talk on the phone and text all day and spend 2 hours a day in the bathroom. i got him fired in a couple weeks.

what was the reason you thrown the carpenter off the roof?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> thats why the helpers respect you, they are afraid you will seriously kill them haha. i had a helper that all he did was talk on the phone and text all day and spend 2 hours a day in the bathroom. i got him fired in a couple weeks.
> 
> what was the reason you thrown the carpenter off the roof?


He threw a piece of 2x4 with nails in it in my direction because he got annoyed at it. So I showed him off my roof.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I have a bad rep from tossing a carpenter off a roof a few years back. He broke his collar bone.


Care to share the rest of the story?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> He threw a piece of 2x4 with nails in it in my direction because he got annoyed at it. So I showed him off my roof.


i would hate to see what you of done to him if he tried to hit you with it


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a 24 year old journeyman, most of the time my helpers are at least 6 years older. I've heard all sorts of crap when I ask for something to be done a certain way. It's hard to find good help.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

cbruce73401 said:


> I'm a 24 year old journeyman, most of the time my helpers are at least 6 years older. I've heard all sorts of crap when I ask for something to be done a certain way. It's hard to find good help.


i usually point to them and say there the helper im the electrician do what i say. if they dont want to listen you can talk with the boss. that sometimes helps


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, the boss has always supported me on how I treat help. It seems lately that we're so desperate for help they hire anyone.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> He threw a piece of 2x4 with nails in it in my direction because he got annoyed at it. So I showed him off my roof.


That carpenter was lucky.. I would have ripped a good one twice what rodney king got the army sf style when you to hand to hand 

I kicked a apprentice down from the top landing of a set of stairs for leaving my toolbag behind which someone walked off with. I swear I never kicked someone in the direct ass that hard before with my boots... i felt bad afterwards though.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I picked up a couple of things at Lowes yesterday, but I passed on the screwdrivers.
To be honest, I have never had a problem with Klien, but I also haven't gotten any recently, and a lot of people have been complaining about them - so I skipped getting any spares.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> its hard to send guys back to the shop they drive in the van with me.


That's no problem. I tell them they are off the clock, go sit in the van for the rest of the day. (Keys in my pocket)

As I get older - although I seem to have more patience - I have less tolerance for BS from helpers. Work, or go home.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> That's no problem. I tell them they are off the clock, go sit in the van for the rest of the day. (Keys in my pocket)
> 
> As I get older - although I seem to have more patience - I have less tolerance for BS from helpers. Work, or go home.


 
Exactly, if they want to bs on the phone and play games they are not there to be productive. It is much easier in the city with mass transit to send a guy on his merry way than working out in the burbs but I have been known to do it.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> That carpenter was lucky.. I would have ripped a good one twice what rodney king got the army sf style when you to hand to hand
> 
> I kicked a apprentice down from the top landing of a set of stairs for leaving my toolbag behind which someone walked off with. I swear I never kicked someone in the direct ass that hard before with my boots... i felt bad afterwards though.


 
I just gave him a little toss to the ground, I had no intention of calling the wife to come bail me out for beating the guy half to death in front of fifty witnesses. As for the toolbag I either carry my own or keep it in my sight for the most part.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sources tell me that Klien will not honor any guarantee on most of their tools. So, when folks return damaged/defective items to Lowe's, the store ends up eating it. :blink:

After eating a bunch of tools, I'd wager they dropped the line, in favor of other manufacturers who have and honor a better warranty.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> Sources tell me that Klien will not honor any guarantee on most of their tools. So, when folks return damaged/defective items to Lowe's, the store ends up eating it. :blink:
> 
> After eating a bunch of tools, I'd wager they dropped the line, in favor of other manufacturers who have and honor a better warranty.


klein has a PDF file on there website that will show you what they wont accept. basically tool abuse and cutting live wires. but if the tool breaks apart they will replace it


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> Sources tell me that Klien will not honor any guarantee on most of their tools. So, when folks return damaged/defective items to Lowe's, the store ends up eating it. :blink:
> 
> After eating a bunch of tools, I'd wager they dropped the line, in favor of other manufacturers who have and honor a better warranty.


I wondered if that might be part of the problem. I've never once successfully returned a Klein tool at Lowe's for replacement. I always got the run-around at Lowe's. Reason number 342 not to shop at Lowe's. I've always had to take them to my supply house.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I wondered if that might be part of the problem. I've never once successfully returned a Klein tool at Lowe's for replacement. I always got the run-around at Lowe's. Reason number 342 not to shop at Lowe's. I've always had to take them to my supply house.


i dont like lowes anyway. id rather drive the extra 10 minutes to home depot. more tool selection


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> klein has a PDF file on there website that will show you what they wont accept. basically tool abuse and cutting live wires. but if the tool breaks apart they will replace it


The problem here is too often they will classify "normal use" as "tool abuse" and dishonor any warranty.

If you take a busted screwdriver in for replacement, they will look at the clear plastic end, and see if there are any pockmarks from beating on it --- if it is marked or banged up in any way, no replacement.

Any good electrician will inevitably use their screwdriver to loosen knockouts, or tighten lock rings on conduits, connectors, etc. It's too much trouble to carry a separate drift punch for such tasks.

If you read the instructions that come with a Square D panel cover, they show one using a screwdriver to loosen the twistouts for branch circuit breakers. 

Greenlee and others are not so strict in their evaluation of broken tools I've been told.

And this is at the supply houses that I've been given the runaround. They are the ones who have told me that the Klein won't guarantee their tools, and that is the main reason why they now offer other brands, price notwithstanding. :blink:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i picked up some stuff off of that sale today - strippers, super small screw drivers, they had 9's for 20 bucks


----------



## Benny (Dec 16, 2008)

Just got 3 screwdrivers and a set of nut drivers for $45 after tax! If you go on Lowes.com they have a coupon you can print off, and bring in for $10 off a $50 purchase! Ben


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*sale at lowes*



nolabama said:


> i picked up some stuff off of that sale today - strippers, super small screw drivers, they had 9's for 20 bucks


 When does that sale end? I need some new 9's... Thanks, Dave


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Why not upgrade, anything from a big box junk store is gonna be well.... not the best.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

shunt trip said:


> When does that sale end? I need some new 9's... Thanks, Dave


It'll end when they run out. Once they're gone they're gone, it doesn't look like they'll be restocking.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

shunt trip said:


> When does that sale end? I need some new 9's... Thanks, Dave


It'll end when they run out. Once they're gone they're gone, it doesn't look like they'll be restocking. It's not a sale, it's a clearance.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Kleins is a quality brand tool. Their warranty might blow but they are still one of the preferred brands used by sparkys on the board. :thumbsup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

fnfs2000 said:


> Why not upgrade, anything from a big box junk store is gonna be well.... not the best.


I don't upgrade because Klein stuff is fine. When it wears out - in the trash. I probably buy a new pair of Klein pliers once a year and they work fine. I'm not a fan of Knipex linesmans, although their dikes and "channelocks" are superb.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

fnfs2000 said:


> Why not upgrade, anything from a big box junk store is gonna be well.... not the best.


a lot of people dont like to order handtools off the internet. klein is one of the best tools an electrician can have. they been around for 150+ years and theres a reason for that


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

I used to use Klein and channellock, then I found the light.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

fnfs2000 said:


> I used to use Klein and channellock, then I found the light.


:notworthy:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> I used to use Klein and channellock, then I found the light.


 
Can you please burn that f-ing soap box and post one statement that doesn't have something to do with freaking knipex or some other import tool. The f-ing world doesn't revolve around knipex and metabo.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> I used to use Klein and channellock, then I found the light.


 Do you mean your sales commission?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Do you mean your sales commission?


 
I'm half tempted to buy a pair of those 18" knipex needlenose just to take him out.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> I used to use Klein and channellock, then I found the light.


You know, it's not that you wouldn't be welcome - Aiken Colon IMO is a valued member if this forum - but saying you are an electrician - c'mon!

32 post, every one in the Tools/equipment section, touting wiha, knipex, etc. Rather transparent.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ive used klein and knipex linesmen pliers. guess what brand i bought after the knipex worn out? klein tools! i do like knipex tools but i dont think the linesmen are any better than klein. 99% of my tool bag is klein. i buy them because i like the tools. nothings better than an american made tool :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

post a picture of your knipex filled tool box!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> post a picture of your knipex filled tool box!


 
He can't afford that it would be more than the cost of his house less the wheels.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> He can't afford that it would be more than the cost of his house less the wheels.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

fnfs2000 said:


> I used to use Klein and channellock, then I found the light.


HD and Lowes carry Klein and Greenlee and they are 5 minutes from my house, and are open until 10 at night. The supply house is 25 minutes from my house and closes at 5. Convenience is another reason I buy my tools at the big box.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Actually, with this guy relentlessly pushing the German stuff here, I'm tempted to say that I'll never purchase a single Knipex or Wiha item in my life. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I swung by the Lowe's up the road today to see what Klein they had left. Plenty of screwdrivers and strippers, but no more side-cutters were left. Looks like they were replacing the Klein with a combination of Greenlee and Ideal, which is good - means no Garbage Bender.

I looked on the label of the Greenlee, by the way. "Made in Taiwan" for those that care. (I think somewhere in this thread someone was saying they were made in USA.)

Meanwhile over at Home Depot it looked like they have stopped carrying Ideal altogether except for meters. I wonder if it was the stores or the manufacturers that drove these semi-exclusivity deals.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MarkyMark said:


> I swung by the Lowe's up the road today to see what Klein they had left. Plenty of screwdrivers and strippers, but no more side-cutters were left. Looks like they were replacing the Klein with a combination of Greenlee and Ideal, which is good - means no Garbage Bender.
> 
> I looked on the label of the Greenlee, by the way. "Made in Taiwan" for those that care. (I think somewhere in this thread someone was saying they were made in USA.)
> 
> Meanwhile over at Home Depot it looked like they have stopped carrying Ideal altogether except for meters. I wonder if it was the stores or the manufacturers that drove these semi-exclusivity deals.


those ideal tools at lowes look pretty crappy. there made in china.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Actually, with this guy relentlessly pushing the German stuff here, I'm tempted to say that I'll never purchase a single Knipex or Wiha item in my life. :thumbsup:


Your loss, i think the term is "ignorant bliss"? Some people are just happier not knowing any better.
Thats where politics is in this US now, but thats another can of worms. People are indoctinated by school and media and told what they should think.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

fnfs2000 said:


> Your loss, i think the term is "ignorant bliss"? Some people are just happier not knowing any better.


why would somebody want to spend a lot of money on a tool we use and abuse everyday when a klein can take the abuse and last just as long as knipex? are all of your tools knipex?


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

No, I've got a lot of WERA, and some Hazet stuff. 

I honestly used to be a Klein fanatic, because everyone else was, then I worked with a guy that had knipex, and my toolbag got a complete remodel.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

fnfs2000 said:


> Your loss, i think the term is "ignorant bliss"? Some people are just happier not knowing any better.
> Thats where politics is in this US now, but thats another can of worms. People are indoctinated by school and media and told what they should think.


Right, you've got it all figured out. :laughing:

Actually, the guy I work for has Knipex tools that I use occasionally and I've owned Knipex tools in the past, so there goes your "ignorant bliss" theory. I just don't need to spend the extra money and drive the extra miles for a marginal improvement on a tool that I'm going to end up losing or destroying anyway.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Slightly off again, but I don't waste time driving anywhere to shop. I absolutely hate shopping, and now a lot of places have "self checkout" so now after walking 5 miles from the parking lot and up and down a million aisles I need to work at checking out myself...??? I don't think so! I buy everything online, food, clothes, buttwipe, my last several cars and 4 wheelers, and yup tools too. I find the best prices and don't get arrested for shopping in my underwear.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

fnfs2000 said:


> Slightly off again, but I don't waste time driving anywhere to shop. I absolutely hate shopping, and now a lot of places have "self checkout" so now after walking 5 miles from the parking lot and up and down a million aisles I need to work at checking out myself...??? I don't think so! I buy everything online, food, clothes, buttwipe, my last several cars and 4 wheelers, and yup tools too. I find the best prices and don't get arrested for shopping in my underwear.


Do you buy your tools from yourself so you can make a sales commission??


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Can you please burn that f-ing soap box and post one statement that doesn't have something to do with freaking knipex or some other import tool. The f-ing world doesn't revolve around knipex and metabo.



Well said.:thumbsup:


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

Klein had a booth at the trade show I went today and I was actually impressed. They've redesigned their fishtapes and benders. I saw a ratchet KO I've never seen from Klein before as well as a few other things. The new levels they're putting out look much better than the older ones.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> I swung by the Lowe's up the road today to see what Klein they had left. Plenty of screwdrivers and strippers, but no more side-cutters were left. Looks like they were replacing the Klein with a combination of Greenlee and Ideal, which is good - means no Garbage Bender.
> 
> I looked on the label of the Greenlee, by the way. "Made in Taiwan" for those that care. (I think somewhere in this thread someone was saying they were made in USA.)
> 
> Meanwhile over at Home Depot it looked like they have stopped carrying Ideal altogether except for meters. I wonder if it was the stores or the manufacturers that drove these semi-exclusivity deals.


i said i knew the greenlee family. never said they where made here. but i love greenlee and ideal. but then again im a low voltage tech. and ideal is the **** when it comes to that sort of work


----------



## dmt (Feb 21, 2009)

*Lowes Sucks*

THEY HIRE SUM REAL WINNERS IN ELECTRICAL DEPT......ITS A WONDER MORE DIYer HOUSE'S DON'T BURN DOWN


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

dmt said:


> THEY HIRE SUM REAL WINNERS IN ELECTRICAL DEPT......ITS A WONDER MORE DIYer HOUSE'S DON'T BURN DOWN


theres an expert guy at home depot that has 25 years experience and is licensed in 4 or so states


----------

